# 09' Altima-Best Headlight bulb replacements?



## gt2wish (Feb 11, 2009)

I recently bought a 2009 altima and the headlights are not bright at all. I really dont like the nasty yellow color they have too. I am so used to my other veh. and the HID's it has. Does anyone know a good bulb replacement that is the closest looking to the HID look without doing a whole kit.

I believe the bulb is an H11.

Thanks all for any help you can give.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Whatever bulbs you decide to get, make sure you get the same wattage as the original bulbs, so that you don't fry the headlight harness.

This damage IS NOT covered by your warranty!


----------



## gt2wish (Feb 11, 2009)

*any brands*

Has anyone had any luck with any specific brands that dont burn out the wiring harness. I have been reading up on the raybrig, nokya, and luminics but cant find anyone with a nissan that has used any of these in a 2009 altima. If i use the nokya artic white, they are a 7000k temp, and have a 100watt draw in the H11, will that burn out my wiring harness? i really am wishing i had bought the model with the HID's in it.....so much money though.


----------



## gt2wish (Feb 11, 2009)

*Purchased my new bulbs*

Hey everyone, 

Purchased my new bulbs. Went with the PIAA H11. Xtreme white. They are a 55watt with 110watt output supposedly. All the others I looked into and called the actual manufactures on said that there is always a poss that they can burn your wiring harness if you start playing around with higher watt than stock.

I will keep you updated as i get and install them. 

Next step figure that out. I looked under the hood and that looks like i either take out a bunch of stuff or i think i might be able to go through the wheel well if i remove splash gaurd.

any info on install anyone???


----------



## gt2wish (Feb 11, 2009)

*New PIAA headlight bulb replacements *

Installed the new bulbs i got, not happy with them at all. not much better than stock. anyone have another recommendation. paid 85$ for these, really dissapointed.:wtf:


----------

